# What control measures are taking place at airports?



## elacsaplau (26 Jul 2020)

Thankfully, I've not had to fly anywhere for yonks.

Just wondering what controls/additional covid-related checks are in place at airports - outbound and inbound?


----------



## Gervan (27 Jul 2020)

I flew into Dublin last week from NZ via Dubai. I was in a mask, all the passengers were, but I don't think the passport officer was. I asked him did he want me to take off my mask while he was looking at the passport photo. He said no, and did I have the contact form. Took it from me and that was that. 
I have been staying in my room except for a solitary walk daily. There has been no follow up contact.


----------



## almostthere (10 Oct 2020)

A family member just back from Spain.

Dublin Airport he used Fast Track and flew through. Everyone wearing Facemasks except for some Ryanair staff walking to Boarding Gates.

Usual scramble to get on Ryanair flight. Down the stairs and everybody having to stand in the stairwell waiting for doors to open. No social distancing.
On plane. Half full/empty. Masks on flight except those drinking.  Leaving plane had to get on bus for journey to terminal. Jammed in like sardines for about 1 minute transfer on bus.

Arrived at Malaga. Airport almost empty except most incoming flights directed to one area so at that point it was very busy.

On returning to Malaga airport all good, Electronic forms need to be completed before travelling. Flight back good except for two disruptive Irish passengers.

At Dublin airport, forms to be completed. People who had completed the electronic forms for entry in to Spain, did not have the same urgency when arriving in Ireland. Most happy to manually complete paper form.

Received text from Irish Authorities advising him to restrict his movements in Ireland.

Felt very safe in Spain.


----------



## joer (10 Oct 2020)

That is not very reassuring about Dublin Airport and  should put people off from wanting to travel abroad anytime soon.


----------



## Silvius (10 Oct 2020)

Joer - it certainly does, especially with Ryanair. I wonder are other airlines making more of an effort to ensure social distancing?


----------



## joer (10 Oct 2020)

And Ryanair were going on about  why people  were not flying due to Covid. Is it any wonder when they are not doing anything themselves to keep people safe. Keeping people on a staircase in these times , masked or not , is shocking to hear.


----------

